

Ask HN: What OSS has the best written (clean) code you have seen? - jonalmeida

With some topics [1] talking about how bad the OpenSSL code is to read, I was wondering what would be an OSS project that is a good contrast to it.<p>I&#x27;m looking for code that you think is enjoyable to read&#x2F;easy-on-your-eyes that&#x27;s a major part of open software.<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7556407
======
Sean-Der
I have found the code from the suckless project, to be a great read. When I
was working on a toy HTTP server I learned a lot from
[http://git.suckless.org/quark/](http://git.suckless.org/quark/)

Another code base I enjoy reading is SBCL. When I M-. into functions and it
takes me to something defined in SBCL it always is a great read, and I have
learned a lot from it.

FreeBSD is a great one as well, if you checkout SRC it is really illuminating
to browse around the source. I have learned a lot by seeing the layout of such
a large project.

------
yosun
i wish that there wasn't a double standard where open source is expected to be
well-documented or elegant (etc). (especially for smaller scale projects that
don't have the infrastructure / time)

for OSS projects that are hard(er) to read, the question goes - why hasn't the
community helped clean it up / document / etc?

